# Почему так отличаются мнения?



## Elly (13 Мар 2017)

Искала в сети информацию о том, как поддерживать позвоночник (при остеохондрозе. сколиозе и т.п.). Хотела найти что-нибудь вроде гимнастики или комплекса ЛФК. Перелопатила много информации и совершенно запуталась. Потому что мнения очень разнятся. К примеру, нашла комплекс упражнений, автор - инструктор ЛФК с многолетним стажем. Утверждает, что все беды позвоночника - от слабых мышц. Нужно заниматься гимнастикой. И что массаж, бассейн, йога - в лучшем случае бесполезны. А ходьба так и вовсе вредна, потому что это статическая нагрузка. В других же источниках говорится о том, что ЛФК наоборот, не нужна при остеохондрозе - лишняя нагрузка для больного позвоночника. Где-то говорится о том, что при сколиозе нужны асимметричные упражнения, где-то - что асимметричные упражнения это ерунда и нужно заниматься только симметричными. Также читала о пользе бассейна и йоги, но кто-то пишет и о том, что все это вредно. То же самое о мануальной терапии. Кто-то говорит о том, что она очень вредна, а кто-то - что это лучшее лечение, а от упражнений, бассейна и массажа толку нет. Так где же все-таки истина, как говорится? Или это все индивидуально?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Мар 2017)

Библиотека!
Потому, что интернет не всегда прав!

Все не только индивидуально, но и по периодам заболевания!


----------



## Tigresss (13 Мар 2017)

Потому что медицина - вообще наука неточная, гарантий не дает. И сказал мне это сосудистый хирург.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Мар 2017)

Наука точная, но не фундаментальная, и для доказательства своих действий применяет законы других наук.
А так как все знают законы фундаментальные законы, хотя бы на уровне школьной программы, то все свои понимания пытаются вставить в медицину.
Вот в химию не вставляют.
Медицина, как искусство применения разных законов к человеку.
А в искусстве у нас разбираются все.

Всегда определитесь с целями и задачами.
Какая цель занятий?


----------



## Elly (13 Мар 2017)

Цель занятий - профилактика, чтобы поддерживать свой позвоночник, чтобы остеохондроз не развивался со скоростью света, чтобы не ухудшался сколиоз.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Мар 2017)

Есть три уровня ЛФК.
Лечебный, восстановительный, тренировочный.
Даже если не болит, начинать надо с минимального лечебного.
Затем восстановительный и затем тренировочный.
Йога, бассейн, это в основном первый и второй этап и для тренировки они действительно малоэффективны.
Вот нашли специалиста, доверились и занимайтесь.
Главное постепенно и разумно.
Разумный объем и постепенное наращивание нагрузки.


----------



## Elly (13 Мар 2017)

Доктор Ступин, а как вы считаете, физическая активность может замедлить развитие остеохондроза? А ходьба? Вредна она или нет?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Мар 2017)

Остеохондроз - это возрастные изменения.
 Условно можно выделить три формы: мышечная, суставная, грыжевая.
Вот уменьшить их проявления и минимизировать степени выраженности, вполне можно.
Но и правила поведения не забудьте почитать.


----------



## Elly (14 Мар 2017)

Доктор, ну а что насчет ходьбы?
Где почитать про правила поведения?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Мар 2017)

Ходьба, бег-сколько хочется, при острой боли больше ходьбы, а по мере уменьшения и бег.
Конечно без по пресеченной местности на время, может стать и причиной обострения, а так, нет.


----------



## Evenelf (14 Мар 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Условно можно выделить три формы: мышечная, суставная, грыжевая


Фёдор Петрович, Вы имеете ввиду мышечную в виде обратимого функционального блока (и суставная как следствие но тоже обратимая)??


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Мар 2017)

Миофасциальный синдром, спондилоартроз, корешковый синдром.

1 и 2, не отделить.
2 и 3, почти всегда вместе.

Не отделить, тут важно какой основной.


----------



## Evenelf (14 Мар 2017)

т.е. я правильно понимаю что спондилоартроз как правило сочетается с корешковым синдромом? как бы патологический блок спондилоартроза обуставливает развитие грыжы и как следствие её постепенного лизиса и в последующем сращения позвонков??


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Мар 2017)

Неправильно.
Корешковый синдром может быть и без спондилоартроза, но спондилоартоз обязательно будет после грыжи диска.


----------



## Evenelf (14 Мар 2017)

Без спондидоартроза это ввиду единичной "жёсткой" перегрузки видимо. А если плавное развитие процесса... 
Так же спондилоартроз бывает и следствием протрузии?? т.е. патологический необратимый блок?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Мар 2017)

Не ввязывайтесь в сложности.
Плановое развитие процесса, это счастливая минимально болезненная старость, со всеми факторами остеохондроза:
- уменьшение роста
- уменьшение подвижности
- болезненность при движениях
- .....
Главное минимально.


----------



## Тигги (14 Мар 2017)

Федор Петрович, здравствуйте! А спондилоартроз без грыжи диска может быть? При сколиозе например?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Мар 2017)

Конечно.
Но уменьшение высоты диска-дегенерация, обязательно.


----------



## Тигги (14 Мар 2017)

И это уже будет защитный блок?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Мар 2017)

Сперва защитное ограничение подвижности, а потом и блок.


----------



## Elly (14 Мар 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Не ввязывайтесь в сложности.
> Плановое развитие процесса, это счастливая минимально болезненная старость, со всеми факторами остеохондроза:
> - уменьшение роста
> - уменьшение подвижности
> ...


А как же тогда обьяснить то, что у некоторых пожилых людей нет никаких признаков остеохондроза и они никогда, по их словам, не жаловались на спину? Генетика?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Мар 2017)

Им просто не делали снимки, и не меряли рост.
А про то что болело, уже забыли.


----------



## Kuchirinka (14 Мар 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А про то что болело, уже забыли.


Разве про это возможно забыть?
Значит, болело не сильно.
Или просто склероз?


----------



## Georg_I (14 Мар 2017)

Kuchirinka написал(а):


> Или просто склероз?


Внучек, как фамилия того немца от которого у меня все неприятности? - Альцгеймер, бабушка, Альцгеймер!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Мар 2017)

Kuchirinka написал(а):


> Разве про это возможно забыть?
> Значит, болело не сильно.
> Или просто склероз?


Мне 55.
Забыл.
А как мучился, как мучился...


----------



## Kuchirinka (14 Мар 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Забыл


Не забыли, Фёдор Петрович, не лукавьте. 
На всю жизнь урок извлекли и других учите! 


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> У меня немного другой способ выверенный моей болью в спине:
> - правильно поведение, до максимума
> - корсет при нагрузках
> - лфк для шейного и грудного отдела, 2-3 раза в день, вместе с пациентами, при обучении
> ...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Мар 2017)

Kuchirinka написал(а):


> Не забыли, Фёдор Петрович, не лукавьте.
> На всю жизнь урок извлекли и других учите!


Это не память боли.
Это память отрыва от работы.


----------



## Kuchirinka (14 Мар 2017)

Ну, да, когда болит так сильно, что не можешь ни заниматься любимым делом, ни думать о чём-либо ещё...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Мар 2017)

Грыжа диска, это как первая любовь!
Навсегда запоминаешь, что она была и что было больно!
Но все это было давно и уже не беспокоит тело, а только душу!


----------

